# baitcaster question



## bowhunter21 (Mar 4, 2008)

i fixing to buy a new baitcaster for extreme flipping in heavy cover im wrapping a 8 foot rainshadow for it ive been looking at some different reels and i want to get some impute on witch one to buy the quantum exo, smoke,abu gracia revo,shimano calcutta, and some diawas i want a hardcore reel for extreme fishing can yall please give me some impute


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

This is going to be a good thread. I would ask you: What is your favorite brand of baitcasters? Fore example, I prefer Abu Garcia Revo SX series and the Quantum's Energy series. In particular, both of these makes and models are light, have good drags, and cast easy after your personal setup. My advice would be to go with what you already know so you won't have too much of a learning curve from something you don't know--this will give you more fishing time and not "get use to" time. 

NJD


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I have used them all and my favorites have been a Shimano Calais and a Daiwa Zillion. Both reels have put some hefty redfish in the boat. I have one of each for sale in the fishing gear section if you are interested. The Calais may have a little more cranking power but the Zillion has a very fast retrieve. Both reel are very smooth and have great drags.


----------



## bowhunter21 (Mar 4, 2008)

well i just looked at the pinnacle optimas xlt it has the flipping switch it looks like a good reel 7:3:1 gear ratio has anyone fished one of these reel my self i like the smoke and the exo but there soo light i dont want to break a 200 dollar reel


----------



## bowhunter21 (Mar 4, 2008)

is it easyer to flip and pitch with a left handed real if you right handed


----------



## mccormick (May 24, 2012)

Yes. If you are just using it for flipping I would get a left handed reel. Very important not having to change hands or learn how to flip with left hand. Was easier for me to get left handed reel since I have a set up for just flipping.


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

bowhunter21 said:


> is it easyer to flip and pitch with a left handed real if you right handed


Its easier for everything if your right handed as I am I use a left hand crank it's the correct way IMO


----------

